# 5 Piranhas In 55 Gallon Tank With Alot Of Plants



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

i have 5 redbelly piranhas in a 55gallon tank. i have read that 5 is ok as long as there is alot of cover(plants) in the tank, they range in size from about 3inches to about 5inches. i overfeed them and am constantly walking by them so there is no dominance issues. they all seem 2 be getting along great ive had them about a week... i have also read that they require 20gallons per fish why is that? please school me.. i have some1 able 2 take 2 off my hands but i read that they cant live peacefully if there isnt a school of 4 or more.
-bruce


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

there is no need to post in more than 1 thread...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey dude,

I have basically the same set up as you. 5 red bellies around 5 inches in a 60.

I have zero plants and a lobster and a pleco too.

never had more than occasional fin biting. unless im lucky then you should be fine.

oh and I appreciate your input buckeyeguy. really intuitive....terdmuncher


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

being that myself and a few others have answered this question in the other thread i think ill ignore the termuncher comment but thanks anyway


----------



## kidcapri33 (Dec 6, 2011)

ahahahha thanks guys, i got rid of one but now the freakn waters cloudy n ammonia is up, wut kind of lobster n how big is ur pelco does it actually help the tank


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

How often do you do water changes and how much do you change? Your tank is 2 small for 4 reds. what are your perameters? You need at least 20 gallons per fish, they get quite large up to 12". Besides you will have to change the water all the time to keep your ammonia and nitrate levels down in that size tank. What filter are you using


----------



## jalbrecht45 (Jan 8, 2012)

i have 5 1-inch red bellies in a 55 gallon right now with a 5 inch pleco. but i plan on upgrading my tank to a 100 gal. when they get about 4-5 inches.


----------

